# How to fix harsh shadows on face in LR5 - new to LR



## halyogen

Hi all, I am new here and to the use of Lightroom for my photos. I know...kinda late on  that one!

Anyhow, I have some photos (don't know if allowed to share/upload the problem pic here) but there are some harsh shadows on the person's face, chin area to be specific. I do not know if there is a way to even lighten them in Lightroom 5.  And yes, I have googled it but I honestly do not understand where the 'tools' are or what they are talking about in plain english 

Again, please be kind, I am learning and would love to hear your input and learn all I can about Lightroom! 

Many thanks,
halyogen


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Hi halogen, welcome to the forum!  Don't worry, we're friendly.

You're looking for the adjustment brush, which is that brush icon just under the Histogram panel in the Develop module.  There's a basic introduction in my free quick start guide that would get you going.  You might also find the Shadows slider in the Basic panel helps too.


----------



## onyonet

Hi halyogen,

I'm new to the forum, but not to LR. Victoria has given the good advice. One thing to add, be careful when using the Adjustment Brush along with Auto Mask turned on. Auto Mask can make a mess, especially in this instance. Remember too, you can always Erase what you've done or remove it completely.

I would also suggest create Virtual Copy first, CTRL' (that's the Control key and the apostrophe key together). This way, if you really hate what you did, you can Remove the Virtual Copy, make a new one, and start over. The beauty with Virtual Copies is they take very little hard drive space.

Daniel


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Welcome aboard Daniel!  Excellent advice about Auto Mask.


----------



## onyonet

Thanks Victoria.


----------



## steveyoshi

Hello all,

Very new to this forum and to Lightroom itself.  Have a bit of experience in Photoshop but I understand the basics only, so please be gentle if I sound thick.

Did my first wedding a little while ago for a long time friend, as my wedding present to him and his wife and have some great photos, except for about 7 that have harsh shadows across the face and neck/chest areas.

Of course one of these is the one that the bride wants to use on a Thank You card... so...  I have tried Photoshop but the layers etc just get so difficult and time consuming and the skin tone and detail becomes lost.

Thought I would try Lightroom and see if the shadows adjustments can make a difference using an Adjustment Brush but after selecting a single area on the image (goes red) I am confused at what the best adjustment I need.  Shadows, Highlights and maybe a little Contrast but I am not liking what I see.

Am I missing something ??

I have read the Quick Start guide and it helps a lot but I am struggling to make the adjustments modify so it is more pleasing to the eye.... it just doesn't seem to look quite right but I am trying to just use the image in a small postcard size and don't want to use it as harsh as it is.

Damn that bright late afternoon sun and the time pressures to get back to the Reception.

Anyway, would really appreciate any advice, I have followed what I can read here and in the Guide but as I said before feel a bit thick.

Cheers in advance
Stephen


----------



## Johan Elzenga

To be honest, I wouldn't try too much. The bride is obviously happy (otherwise she would not have chosen this photo), so add a global shadows adjustment without overdoing it (perhaps +50), lower the highlights to -50 or so, and leave it that way. Remember that _your client_ decides whether or not this is a good photo, not you...


----------



## steveyoshi

Thank you Johan... very good point ! 

Best mates Wife has chosen it, so I guess it is my pride that wants it better.  Not so much a client either, just a favour to a friend and not a racing car like my usual images.


----------

